# Aquatic Photography 101 Primer a WIP



## Sounguru (Jul 14, 2008)

So I have been asked so many times how I do what I do when I take pictures so I decided to write a short article that has become not so short.:icon_roll

I had this as an exclusive on another site but they couldn't seem to understand a joke or tongue in cheek commentary so I have opened it up for all to see.

http://www.stopactionphoto.net/Photoprimer.html


----------



## kornphlake (Dec 4, 2007)

I've always found white text on a black background difficult to read, I made it a couple paragraphs in and gave up. I'm sure you wrote a great article and the presentation looks nice at first glance, but I got tired of straining my eyes.


----------



## Sounguru (Jul 14, 2008)

kornphlake said:


> I've always found white text on a black background difficult to read, I made it a couple paragraphs in and gave up. I'm sure you wrote a great article and the presentation looks nice at first glance, but I got tired of straining my eyes.


Thanks for the feedback but I'm trying to keep it in line with the rest of the site. I was thinking of making a downloadable PDF that would be black text on white background when the article is complete and there is enough intrest in something like that.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Good article so far - look forward to reading it when it is finished. 
You should run it through a spell check and/or proofread it though.


----------



## Sounguru (Jul 14, 2008)

macclellan said:


> Good article so far - look forward to reading it when it is finished.
> You should run it through a spell check and/or proofread it though.


Yea when it is complete I will torture my wife with making her fix my ******* english....:icon_smil


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

kornphlake said:


> I've always found white text on a black background difficult to read, I made it a couple paragraphs in and gave up. I'm sure you wrote a great article and the presentation looks nice at first glance, but I got tired of straining my eyes.


Uh, you can always highlight it w/ your mouse....


----------



## scottstephen (Jun 13, 2008)

Great artcile so far. Can't wait to read the rest.
Thanks!


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice article. I'll try the things you talked about. Looking forward to the rest of the article.


----------



## klumsyninja (Apr 16, 2008)

Can't wait for the shutter speed page! lol


----------

